
A simple text editor written in bash - sidd_dino
https://github.com/sidd-dino/bte
======
dr_j_
As a professional C++ developer, I’m always amazed when I see something like
this implemented in bash. Cos why the fuck not indeed! Good stuff.

~~~
sidd_dino
:)

------
LakshyAAAgrawal
This really looks like a project developed with great passion. Kudos.

~~~
sidd_dino
thenk :')

